# Getting the radio code from Audi - can VCDS help avoid the dealer?



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Getting the radio code from Audi - can VCDS help?*

Audi Customer Support has told me the dealership can scan the car in some way to retrieve the radio's serial number which, in turn, allows Audi to find the anti-theft code.

If the factory VAG tool can do this, can I perform this initial step with VCDS to save some time? Is it a measuring block or something?

NOTE: I know VCDS can't retrieve the radio anti-theft code, but I want to minimize dealer involvement in the official process.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

sdriver said:


> I know VCDS can't retrieve the radio anti-theft code.
> 
> However, Audi Customer Support has told me the dealership can scan the car in some way to retrieve the radio's serial number which, in turn, allows Audi to find the anti-theft code.
> 
> If the factory VAG tool can do this, can I perform this initial step with VCDS to save some time? Is it a measuring block or something?


I was able to show up at the dealership that I bought my car from with a VAGCOM print out of the radio, which had its S/N on it. They were able to use the S/N and VIN to pull my radio code.
They made me come in person to show that the radio was still operating in the car (so as to show I didnt steal it)


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

I figured that's exactly what I'd do.
However my scan doesn't have any S/N just a P/N. Maybe that's all they need?
(It also has a VCID which could confuse them.)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5195745-What-is-the-VCID

Anyway I'm glad it was that simple. Thanks for your input. :beer:


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

When you go to Advanced ID or something, it will generate more info.

This is what was produced from my old Premium 7, for example:



> Address 56: Radio
> Control Module Part Number: 1K0 035 180 L
> Component and/or Version: Radio PM6 019 0037
> Software Coding: 0040402
> ...


edit: it seems like 912 beta (and newer versions I assume) also spit out the SN in an autoscan:



> Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
> Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
> Component: Radio PM6 019 0037
> Revision: 00019000 *Serial number: VWZ5Z7H2232452*
> ...


edit2: may be different for the radio in your S4. I'd try advanced ID and see what pops up


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

If it's not in Advanced ID, look in measuring blocks, group 081. 

-Uwe-


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

Got it, thanks!

The "Advanced ID" button was greyed-out so I grabbed it from 081.


----------

